# strange deficiency



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Tap:
TDS = ?
pH = 8.3
NO3 = 0ppm
PO4 = 0ppm
GH = 3.5dH
KH = 2.5dH
Ca = 24ppm
Mg = 1.5ppm
CO2 = 0ppm

Aquarium target:
TDS = ?
pH = 6.4
NO3 = 12ppm
PO4 = 2ppm
GH = ?
KH = 2.5dH
Ca = 24 + 20ppm
Mg = 1.5 + 5
CO2 = 30ppm
-
Litre = 325L
Gallon = 85.8
WpL = 0.9
WpG = 3.5
Fish load low-medium
Plant mass medium
Substrate fine gravel 1-2mm
-
Fertilizer PMDD

1. Does these target values look OK or should i change anything.

2. I have some kind of deficiency (or at least i think so), the new parts of the plants just gets thinner and thinner and then totally stops to grow, it does not seem to affect all but quite a lot of the new parts, it seems to affect a lot of my different plants, is there anyone who has a clue about this problem?

Here are some pictures:
http://81.26.232.110:8080/gallery/album13

/Niklas


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't see you list K anywhere.

I have induced this kind of "stunting" due to severe iron/trace deficiency, particularly in rotalas, apart from color change.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Here it is, i missed it (it was not in the recomended asking form).

Total K: 15.4ppm (8.4ppm from KNO3)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice pictures!

It is a familiar looking deficiency, and Rotalas seem to get it more frequently than other plants, especially R. wallichii. It could be iron or calcium. This is the first time I have seen it in _Eigeria densa_, and I know well iron deficiency in that plant, and what you show does not look like iron deficiency. This makes me lean towards calcium.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks, I will try to raise the Ca level a bit to see if it solves the problem.
If anyone else has some ideas that might be helpful don't hesitate to write a row or two


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Is it possible to have a Ca defficiency with a gh of 6-8?


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Is it possible to have a Ca defficiency with a gh of 6-8?


Yes, I had GH=8, but still Ca deficiency, it is relative to other elements, like Mg. It got better after I added CaCl2 to bring GH to 13.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

shalu said:


> Yes, I had GH=8, but still Ca deficiency, it is relative to other elements, like Mg. It got better after I added CaCl2 to bring GH to 13.


 Do you have any records of what amount of Ca and Mg you had before the change and what you have after your change?


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

NE said:


> Do you have any records of what amount of Ca and Mg you had before the change and what you have after your change?


Unfortunately, my Ca kit is useless, I only measure GH. I simply add Ca and observe plants.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

What do you dose exactly?


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

this is my dosing:

KNO3 2.5g
K2SO4 5.1g
KH2PO4 0,93g
Trace mix 2.5g
CaCl2 8.2g
MgSO4 16.5g

By this schedule:

Day 1 80-90% WC, all nutritions exept Trace mix.
Day 2,4 and 6 Trace mix
Day 3 and 5 KNO3, K2SO4 and KH2PO4
Day 7 nothing

Trace mix in weight percent:

Fe(EDTA/DTPA) 6,50 %
Mn(EDTA) 3,80 %
B 1,10 %
Cu(EDTA) 0,22 %
Zn(EDTA) 1,10 %
Mo 0,33 %


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Is this dosing schedule OK, or do you thing i should change anything?


----------

